
The US or Europe? Where do you get a better deal working at a startup? - renaudg
https://hackernoon.com/leave-silicon-valley-why-did-you-even-move-to-silicon-valley-4f11d7fd04f2
======
seattle_spring
> A great position in France as a software engineer would be advertised
> €54,000 per year ($67,660), whereas the same job would probably get you
> around $105,000 a year in Silicon Valley.

So a "great position" in France is equivalent to an internship in Silicon
Valley?

------
gamechangr
California is the most expensive US area and when compared you still were
better off financially.

If the author compared lived in Austin, Texas for example, you would receive
WAY more disposable income.

